# 90 gallon Reef: Updated May12/13 pictures added



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Started this tank/ stand project in August/12 , have a look at the last page posted for the newest tank pictures. Notice no stand pictures cuz it's not finished yet, according to my wife this is not a good thing, so I tell her I'm still designing the doors and paint. 
I'm still not done the cabinet, it's now turned into a spring project!! Partial rescape done to rearrange corals.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

wow very impressed Laurie! look forward to seeing it come along


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

The location of the tank seems to be placed in the right place to be enjoyed from the kitchen and living room. 
That is an impressive project. Look forward to the furnishings and fish stocking.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey John thanks it's a slow process, but I'm not in a hurry. BTW if you are wanting to go along to the auction the ride offer is still there. Cheers


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow looking real nice Laurie


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Nice work Laurie! I take it you won't be selling this one after a month? Lol

Sent via the Shining.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking good Laurie. Can't wait to see it in person when it's done..


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxtail said:


> Nice work Laurie! I take it you won't be selling this one after a month? Lol


I'm starting a poll soon to see how long members think this will last before being upgraded to a 6' reef:bigsmile:

That's why I told Laurie to build the stand so it will hold a 6' tank in the (near?) future. hehehehe


----------



## dssv (Jan 1, 2012)

the build ! is looking great Laurie . Can't wait to see more pics as it progress's.


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks good Laurie


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> I'm starting a poll soon to see how long members think this will last before being upgraded to a 6' reef:bigsmile:
> 
> That's why I told Laurie to build the stand so it will hold a 6' tank in the (near?) future. hehehehe


It's almost like I have a rep!!!!! to keep up with LOL!! but I think the 90 will be it for a while


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Nice work Laurie !

What did you do with that outlet behind the tank?


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey Laurie... Did you see they have the same white RSM that you had... At petland langley... For $1699 

Sent via the Shining.


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice Job Laurie!


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Fantastic DIY, very impressed. My next major tank build will be built in for sure.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Nice work Laurie !
> 
> What did you do with that outlet behind the tank?


There is 6 " of room behind the tank, I extended it to the left side cabinet with a power bar, also have another circuit for another power bar in the same area in left cabinet. dividing my tank load between the 2 circuits. I'll post pictures once it's done and running.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Foxtail said:


> Hey Laurie... Did you see they have the same white RSM that you had... At petland langley... For $1699
> 
> Sent via the Shining.


 Ya! I saw it, nice tank for someone else LOL


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Light pics added using AI sol leds.......


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

How much were the leds? And where did you get them?

Sent via the Shining.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

The Guy said:


> There is 6 " of room behind the tank, I extended it to the left side cabinet with a power bar, also have another circuit for another power bar in the same area in left cabinet. dividing my tank load between the 2 circuits. I'll post pictures once it's done and running.


I would try to replace the upstream plus with a GFCI plug as any accidental spill or even salt creep could potentially spell trouble with the plug so close to the table. GFCI behind the tank is not a good idea either as you have to reset it if it pops.

Drooling over those lights


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Foxtail said:


> How much were the leds? And where did you get them?
> 
> Sent via the Shining.


Traded my Red sea tank for the LED's & controller 3 months old with a friend off Canreef. worked great for both of us.


----------



## zhasan (Oct 28, 2010)

Awesome build Laurie!! Seems like you've been hard at work! Looking forward to see it all up and running!


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

wow you are totally hooked Laurie!!

I have some zeovit additives if you want them for a severely reduced price 

(theyre leftover from my reef tank)


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

All the good stuff now, AI lighting installed & running with the tank in place............


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking good, i like the look when the blue lights r on


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

great work! didn't notice you updated the first post  suprised you didn't go for a third intake for redundancy  beats water on the floor  then again i have kids who might adjust my siphon valve


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

neven said:


> great work! didn't notice you updated the first post  suprised you didn't go for a third intake for redundancy  beats water on the floor  then again i have kids who might adjust my siphon valve


The 2- 1" pipes leaving the overflow box are as follows 1 of them is my controlled herbie with a gate valve for adjusting the other 1" is strictly an emergency drain to the sump in case the main herbie line get a little plugged with algea or what ever. my return is going to be 3/4" over the rim of the tank and in.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking Great! Is it ready for some action?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I figure I'll have water in it in about a week or so.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

No water yet, more pictures of the sump area with a complete coast to coast drain pan c/w piped drain to outdoors, and lots of light. November 19/12


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

If u want to have all the pics you have to use something like photobucket  
I like diy stuff, i am really enjoying this Laurie so keep on posting pics


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

New pictures of sump, plumbed up and salt in.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Awesome Laurie!

Sent via the Shining.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome build. That sump is ready-built? Looks like something I can use in a future project.

Oh and just to let you know, the pics are not per thread as I have over 100 in my pleco thread I think, but it's per post, so just add it to another post, and not just the first one. I think per post the limit is 11 or 13 or some weird number like that.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Awesome build. That sump is ready-built? Looks like something I can use in a future project.
> 
> Oh and just to let you know, the pics are not per thread as I have over 100 in my pleco thread I think, but it's per post, so just add it to another post, and not just the first one. I think per post the limit is 11 or 13 or some weird number like that.


Decided to go through the thread and re-do all the pictures, hopefully it will be easier to follow now.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Dec.2/12 Sand & rock all in now, big job spent all afternoon at it. Wow the herbie drain system is sure quiet once it's set, you hear nothing at all, I'm impressed:


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Very nice looking tank Laurie.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Any idea on stock yet Laurie?

Sent via the Shining.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Foxtail said:


> Any idea on stock yet Laurie?
> 
> Sent via the Shining.


I got some fish and corals waiting for their new home in my 33 long frag tank.
2- osellara clowns, 1 yellow tang, 1 watchman gobie, 2 azue damsels and the usual cleanup crew guys may take some out of the fifty gallon if I can catch them LOL


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Looking good Laurie, can't wait to see a finished product!!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Monday 3rd. the water was pretty clear, Tuesday I added my new skimmer, not doing too much yet but I think it takes a few days for it to start skimming according to what I read. And lastly my 2 newest residents in the 90 condo Bert & Ernie:
























please excuse the grainy pictures, not sure whats up with that, usually takes ok pic.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

So those AI Sols can do moonlighting to full lighting and everything else in between? Very impressive looking units.

Are you shooting the pics with a DSLR or p&s? In the dim pictures, your camera appears to be bumping up ISO to compensate for the darkness, hence the grain, but not sure what's going on with the last picture which appears to be quite bright.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> So those AI Sols can do moonlighting to full lighting and everything else in between? Very impressive looking units.
> 
> Are you shooting the pics with a DSLR or p&s? In the dim pictures, your camera appears to be bumping up ISO to compensate for the darkness, hence the grain, but not sure what's going on with the last picture which appears to be quite bright.


I assume you mean point and shoot, that's what I'm using. Kodak 10 megapixels, any suggestions besides buying a new camera.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The Guy said:


> I assume you mean point and shoot, that's what I'm using. Kodak 10 megapixels, any suggestions besides buying a new camera.


Unfortunately, I'm a DSLR type guy, I just use full auto mode on the P&S (yes I mean point and shoot) so I don't know how to adjust those. I'm sure someone will know how to do that on BCA.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

The Guy said:


> I assume you mean point and shoot, that's what I'm using. Kodak 10 megapixels, any suggestions besides buying a new camera.


Play with it, keep on practicing, take a bunch of pics of the same thing.....at least one has to come out ok  lol Thats what i do


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Played around with the camera a bit,took these pictures tonite. Oselara clowns with their host exenia into the new 90. also put a few assorted frags in:


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I started the tank off using this stuff, I was a little skeptical about using it, apparently the folks at ATM acyrlic tank manufacturing use it in all their set ups. This is the tv show "Tanked". It's been 1 week and I've had 0 spikes and the levels a perfect so far so good. You dump the whole bottle in all at once, unlike when you use stability so the using of the product is different in that respect, but I think it's similar stuff to stability but of course they don't tell you on either product bottle what all is in it. Other than it's bacteria control yada yadaaa!!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Do they make that stuff for freshwater too? And where did you get it?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Do they make that stuff for freshwater too? And where did you get it?


I bought at Puppies fish & critters the old fishworld on #10 hwy near 192 strt. and yes it is made for freshwater use as well. Their phone 3 is 604 514 3474.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

The frags look awesome!

Sent via the Shining.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the info Laurie.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I should be finishing the stand and doors, but I can't stop setting the tank up. here's some new pictures of corals I've added:


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

I think I may have to swing by sometime this weekend and have a look. Looks awesome

I think I might have to bring a few frags over for ya


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking great! Keep up with the good work!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

wow Laurie that tank looks fantastic! Every one of these i see going up makes me want a salty tank more and more! one of these days i'll have to widen my knowledge and dive into it, so to speak. 

Very nice work on the stand as well as the sump and the plumbing, certainly looks well done in the pictures. 

I bet it's tough to put the finishing touches on the stand when you have a living tank to play with! lol 

keep the updates coming buddy!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Ya! I got all the doors made and ready to put on and then finish up the painting, but your right it's hard not to work on the tank and put off the rest of the work.


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi Laurie,

Your corals look great, lots of variety which means your LED's are probably full spectrum and that is rare.

AquaAddict
VAHS membership


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking nice Laurie, dont forget to take pics of the whole set up after u finish the stand  pleeeease


----------



## zhasan (Oct 28, 2010)

This is awesome Laurie! Coming along nicely! Seems like those AI Sols are a real treat for your corals! Looking forward to see the finished product!!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Latest pictures:

























my newest little Copperband butterfly, picky eater's


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow Good Job Laurie


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Newest tank pictures Feb. 3/13:








moonlight shot
















































More pictures next month, might even have the cabinet done :lol:


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow. Looking great Laurie!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

ya that looks awesome laurie! is that green star polyp on the upper right side?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

monkE said:


> ya that looks awesome laurie! is that green star polyp on the upper right side?


Yes I love that stuff.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow lots of corals, nice and colorful


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I had to rearrange my corals so I removed 1 shelf rock in the middle to make more room for corals that were getting a little crowed and also to change up the look in the tank, I think the fish like the open area as well.
Here's a couple of pictures of the changes made.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

beautiful laurie! I sure hope my 60 comes out like that


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

My 65g looks so empty compering to yours Laurie  I am going to have to get more corals lol


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice work! I like the new look. Looks kinda like my 120g now... lol


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Very nice,I love a well done softie tank.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

JTang said:


> Nice work! I like the new look. Looks kinda like my 120g now... lol


Thanks I like the way it looks now without the shelf rock, gives more tank room.



dabandit1 said:


> Very nice,I love a well done softie tank.


Ya I don't have any SPS yet



monkE said:


> beautiful laurie! I sure hope my 60 comes out like that


I said the same thing about JTang's 120g when I started my 90. LOL



Claudia said:


> My 65g looks so empty compering to yours Laurie  I am going to have to get more corals lol


Your moving it's supposed to look empty.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah but regardless of the move it looks to empty, after the move i have to do coral search lol


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

'Ya I don't have any SPS yet'
Softie tanks are underrated yours is beautiful without it


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

dabandit1 said:


> 'Ya I don't have any SPS yet'
> Softie tanks are underrated yours is beautiful without it


Ya I'm pretty happy with how it's coming along.


----------



## zhasan (Oct 28, 2010)

The Guy said:


> I started the tank off using this stuff, I was a little skeptical about using it, apparently the folks at ATM acyrlic tank manufacturing use it in all their set ups. This is the tv show "Tanked". It's been 1 week and I've had 0 spikes and the levels a perfect so far so good. You dump the whole bottle in all at once, unlike when you use stability so the using of the product is different in that respect, but I think it's similar stuff to stability but of course they don't tell you on either product bottle what all is in it. Other than it's bacteria control yada yadaaa!!


Hey Laurie, good to see your tank is doing so well!! I'm wondering what this magic bottle you used is called? I'm thinking of picking it up and using it on my tank as well.

Btw, did you move all your rock from your old setup or you added new rock to your existing one?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

The stuff is called Colony and the guy at Puppies fish and critters tells me he can't get it any more, but I'm sure if you use Stability it will do the same job. I put my rock from the 50 g into the 90g along with some new added rock I had stored in a tub so i think it seeded everything pretty quick.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

think it's time for an update laurie


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

monkE said:


> think it's time for an update laurie


Ok here's some pictures taken tonite: Misc. corals,zoes and some of my fish. There taken under mostly blue and royal blue light


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks good Laurie


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Everything is looking nice n healthy. Full tank shot?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

jkcichlid said:


> Looks good Laurie


Thanks John, are you coming by here on Wed. for the meeting @5:45 ish?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

JTang said:


> Everything is looking nice n healthy. Full tank shot?


Oh ya! put all the camera stuff away already, tomorrow night


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Everything is looking very healthy Laurie. Keep up the good work.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Everything is looking very healthy Laurie. Keep up the good work.


Thanks Anthony, how are the new fish doing?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

May 12/13 Shots at full sun 4pm with the AI leds:


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

great pics laurie! how long have you had the mandarin for?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

monkE said:


> great pics laurie! how long have you had the mandarin for?


Had him for 2 months, seems to be doing well nice and fat and always chowing down and hunting for pods. He's my only pod eater.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow Beautiful! Great Job, Laurie!


----------

